# Pooch pics from a Rookie



## AndersonAcres (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all! We are new to the goat world and have 2 does that were supposed to kid this spring. We're not sure if the buck was doing his job, they were all together from September to December.

Any help all you experts could give is appreciated!

Colleen










Lady. She's an older doe, not sure how many times she's kidded. Sorry for the dirty behind :shocked:










Lady again










Trickle, she has kidded once before










Trickle again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they look pregnant to me -- but how far along..... thats a guessing point


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Watch for any sign of udder development also. Sounds like they could be due as early as Feb. A lot of does develop an udder within 4 weeks prior to kidding..it's not a sure sign though as some don't develop til right before kidding or sometimes even right after.


----------



## AndersonAcres (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies! The udder is a bit difficult to check on Lady as we just quit milking her mid-December. I'm going to take more pics later in the month and compare, hopefully we will see some difference and progress!

Colleen


----------



## AndersonAcres (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi again! It's a month later and I've taken new pooch pics of Lady and Trickle. To my inexperienced eye it looks like both of them are looking more 'puffy'!! What do you think?









Lady, still has a dirty behind... still sorry!









Trickle

Thank you, Colleen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup


----------



## AndersonAcres (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there, it's almost 4 months since the last time these girls were with a buck, and if they are indeed expectant, they're not showing it very well! Trickle is as skinny as ever, and Lady is older and has a good size gut on her anyway. I'm suspecting that they're not going to have kids and have posted some pics below. I don't see any significant change :shrug: Thanks, Colleen










Lady










Trickle


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do either have udders growing?


----------



## AndersonAcres (Jan 10, 2010)

Their udders don't appear to be getting bigger, Lady still kept a significant bag from when we stopped milking her in December, it just hasn't gone away. I actually posted another question about whether we could just start milking again if she doesn't kid under 'dairy diaries'.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont know about lady I would say yes, and I really say yes to trickle look at how big her volva is unless she is in heat. But I still say yes to both. Maybe they won't kid till May so that could be some of the problem with slow udders


----------

